# Finally ... on board



## DeweyAnn (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi to all. Finally I made it and "subscribed" to the board. I thought about for a long time because my English is not too good although I lived in Kentucky for about half a year but not practising it here in Germany doesn't make it better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So please be patient with me 8) 

Well, I am a MAC, Bobbi Brown, Benefit and Armani addict. Well, addict is the REAL description for me. When I earn money I "need" to spend it, mostly for MAC products.. Help me????


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra DeweyAnn!! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Janice (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome! Don't worry about your english, we have members from around the world here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do believe some of our members even speak fluent german!


----------



## user2 (Apr 29, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

